# icone finder?



## Jc Milhet (6 Décembre 2004)

Je pense que ce sujet a ete aborde plus d'une fois mais cependant je n'ai pas trouve comment changer les icones de finder et d'ordinateur.
une icones en forme d'Imac pour un Ibook!!!!Il pourai y penser chez apple.
enfin si quelqu'un a la solution....


----------



## xanadu (6 Décembre 2004)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que ce sujet a ete aborde plus d'une fois mais cependant je n'ai pas trouve comment changer les icones de finder et d'ordinateur.
> une icones en forme d'Imac pour un Ibook!!!!Il pourai y penser chez apple.
> enfin si quelqu'un a la solution....



Si j'ai bien compris ta question :

Je suppose que tu sais changer l'icone: "pomme i"/copier l'icone
Puis "pomme i" pour l'icone que tu veux changer et tu colles.
pour les icones y ' a plusieurs lien je te file celui la 
Et tu peux chercher sur le web c'est facile.
PS: Par contre si tu veux en créer ca c'est autre chose


----------



## JediMac (6 Décembre 2004)

Pour ce genre de customisation, resexcellence est un bon site. Il y a aussi Cocoricones.


----------



## Niconemo (6 Décembre 2004)

L'icône du finder et l'icône de l'ordinateur ne sont pas des icônes standard.
CandyBar peut se charger de les modifier sinon il faudra farfouiller un peu dans les fichiers du système...

(pour cocoricones.info je suis over-over-over-booked mais je ne laisse pas tomber l'affaire des nouvelle icônes vont venir  )


----------



## alfred (6 Décembre 2004)

l'application finder se trouve dans: système/biblio/coreservices


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Décembre 2004)

oui changer des icones pas de probleme et des icones j'en ai a plus savoir qu'en faire....
mais le finder et l'ordi je n'y ai pas acces mais je vais essayer avec vos proposition.


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Décembre 2004)

et le meilleur site pour les icones mac c'est celui la


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Décembre 2004)

merci xanadu ce site est pas mal du tout.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Décembre 2004)

Mais pourquoi on m'a jamais parle de Candybar......  
mais c'est terrible.....
Merci


----------



## JediMac (7 Décembre 2004)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et le meilleur site pour les icones mac c'est celui la


Humf, question de goût .


----------



## Niconemo (7 Décembre 2004)

Ne pas oublier ce pionnier : www.iconfactory.com


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Décembre 2004)

d'accord jedimac ,mais tu dois reconnaitre qu'un site qui comprend des paquets d'icones sur 88 pages c'est pas mal...meme si effectivement c'est une question de gout....


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Décembre 2004)

pas mal du tout candybar mais il ne veux pas changer mes icones de reseau et ordinateur.....
ni le sien d'ailleur.....
mais pour le finder ca marche il n'y a que A-dock qui ne veux pas mon nouvel icone.....
je me demande bien pourquoi.


----------



## _Luis_ (8 Décembre 2009)

Hello à tous, je veux faire pareil avec mes icones, notamment avec celle du finder mais lorsque je copie la nouvelle icone rien ne se passe et le son de bug sonne..


----------



## Littlebrain (8 Décembre 2009)

stook a dit:


> Je pense que ce sujet a ete aborde plus d'une fois mais cependant je n'ai pas trouve comment changer les icones de finder et d'ordinateur.
> une icones en forme d'Imac pour un Ibook!!!!Il pourai y penser chez apple.
> enfin si quelqu'un a la solution....



LiteIcon devrait te permettre de le faire... gratuitement 

En revanche, je ne sais pas sur quel OS tu tournes, sur Tiger ça existe, sur Léopard aussi pour SL je ne suis pas sûr.


----------



## _Luis_ (8 Décembre 2009)

J'ai Snow, impossible de changer le Finder sous snow ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2009)

On vient de te répondre.


----------



## _Luis_ (8 Décembre 2009)

Il a dit "pas sur sous SL" mais je demande justement si quelqu'un connait une solution autre que LiteIcon sinon je n'aurais pas demandé.


----------



## Littlebrain (9 Décembre 2009)

j'ai dit que je n'étais pas sûr, maintenant, ça fonctionne peut être quand même... à toi de voir


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2009)

_Luis_ a dit:


> Il a dit "pas sur sous SL" mais je demande justement si quelqu'un connait une solution autre que LiteIcon sinon je n'aurais pas demandé.



LiteIcon fonctionne sous SL.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2011)

Sous SL je n'arrive pas à remplacer l&#8217;icône du finder. L&#8217;icône de base est quelconque voir moche. J'ai fait une recherche pour la méthode, dans système >bibliothèque > core services la nouvelle icone apparaît bien dans finder.app mais elle ne change pas dans le dock...


----------

